# Earthquakes



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Just found this on a Techie site. In the last 30 days there have been 589 Earth Quakes recoded. Just look at the bottom toolbar for Last 30 days Earthquakes.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally us xtra


IRIS Seismic Monitor


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just found this on a Techie site. In the last 30 days there have been 589 Earth Quakes recoded. Just look at the bottom toolbar for Last 30 days Earthquakes.
> 
> ...


Try this site , it is very good and has loads of info.

Instituto de meteorologia,ip portugal

Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal

and there is an english option


----------

